# Changing draw length on Pse Spyder.



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

It has 1/2" adjustment on the cam, and if I remember correctly you have to change out modules to adjust longer/shorter than 1/2" either way.


----------



## rare1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Is a module the same thing as a cam? Or is it the top pulley or what? Sorry for so many questions this is the first bow i have had in 10 years. Thanks


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

The module is attached to that cam by two countersunk allen screws and is actually the cable track for the cam. You must have the proper module to obtain certain drawlengths.


----------



## rare1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay,thank you.


----------

